# Military medics using stethoscopes.



## emscrazy1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Do medics in the military medics use stethoscopes often or at all? Never really thought about it until now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 29, 2011)

I use mine all the time. It's basically the same as civilian EMS, even when you're downrange. Differences include weaponry, explosions, trucks, and the language your geriatric female patient is moaning in pain in.

Arabic and Spanish sound nothing alike, but rales are the same everywhere.

Also, we all get issued (and thus, steal) massive quantities of high-end Littmans. Sweet.


----------



## BedpanCommando (Oct 7, 2011)

I use the one "issued" and not returned all the time.  Ahh Littman, only the best.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 24, 2011)

I use mine when I need it, and if the elements allow me too..


----------



## MedicNco17 (Nov 13, 2012)

*EMS is EMS*

Yes we do, Army Medics work in several different areas, multiple clinical settings and in field settings. While deployed I used my stethoscope regulary especially when doing advanced airways, chest decompression or chest tubes.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 13, 2012)

MedicNco17 said:


> Yes we do, Army Medics work in several different areas, multiple clinical settings and in field settings. While deployed I used my stethoscope regulary especially when doing advanced airways, chest decompression or chest tubes.



Howdy! Always good to meet a fellow 68W. Where are you stationed?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 11, 2012)

as another Army Medic, I use mine a lot.  Yes there are times when you are unable to use it (IE: the tactical situation) but more than that, you SHOULD be using it!


----------



## Doczilla (Dec 19, 2012)

What a lot of people don't factor in is that a medic attatched to any forward unit (I.e combat arms) is essentialy the primary care provider for those guys. So without even going into auscultation in austere settings,  the sheer volume of miscellaneous medical care that they provide (including local nationals) stands for itself. 

That being said, there are certianly times where you have to rely on ancillary signs and symptoms to diagnose tension pneumothorax; and forgo auscultation. That makes it even more important to be sharp medic--- sometimes you have to do more with less.


----------



## alabamatriathlete (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Arabic and Spanish sound nothing alike, but rales are the same everywhere.



AMEN to that lol so many different dialects in CENTCOM. 

Our unit was given the Litt cardiology ones - fantastic scopes. Even bought one for myself for my own bug-out med bag for while not down-range.


----------



## NeverSayDie (May 26, 2013)

I always thought it was stupid that when I was validating in whiskey phase at AIT, the moment you pulled out your scope to get a BP reading, some possibly inbred redneck with chipmunk cheekfuls of Copenhagen would start screaming in your ear: "BATTLEFIELD SOUNDS INTERFERE WITH AUSK-ULA-TATION!!!" and would make you retest.

yes, *sometimes* its loud and you have to get your BP by palp. therefore the obvious course of action is to operant condition every private you train to never use scopes :glare:


----------

